# Large bruise - from having blood drawn?



## Lil Bluestem (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's the short version of my story: my kiddo spent the night at the vet a couple of days ago after he had a fall (which resulted in some bloody urine) and had his blood tested during the visit. He was sent home with a clean bill of health (bladder trauma had likely caused the blood, but it was minor enough that it healed overnight).

Tonight I noticed a huge bruise on his neck. I'm guessing it's from having his blood drawn (that makes the most sense to me given the events of the last few days), but it seemed reeeeally large, so I'm a bit freaked out that it's started bleeding again or something. I'm a paranoid hedgehog mom. This is the first time I've noticed it (he had to really stretch out on his back for me to see it), so I don't know if it's like... grown larger or suddenly appeared or anything. I'm going to call the vet, but I'm wondering if anybody else has had an experience like this...? If your hedgehogs have had blood drawn, was it done in the throat? Did it form a large bruise? Is there any risk of serious harm coming from the vein opening up again and bleeding internally? 

This silly booger has been giving me all kinds of heart attacks this week!! It's all worth it, of course, because I love my little beast. <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying to remember Lily's blood draw...I don't believe it left a bruise like that. She had a tissue sample biopsied from a lump on her chest and THAT left a huge dark bruise, that didn't fade very quickly (which concerned my vet), but I'm uncertain if a blood draw would/should do the same thing. I don't think that it would open back up or anything like that, but I wonder if a larger needle might have caused the bruising or something? Calling the vet to ask sounds like a good idea, just in case they have any concerns over it and want to check him out again. Hopefully it's not a huge issue and you guys can relax! Sounds like you guys could use a break for a bit.  Let us know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes it happens, just the same as it does with us. Unless the bruise is getting larger, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

